
The Sexodus, Part 1: The men giving up on women and checking out of society - johanbrook
http://www.breitbart.com/Breitbart-London/2014/12/04/The-Sexodus-Part-1-The-Men-Giving-Up-On-Women-And-Checking-Out-Of-Society
======
PaulHoule
I wouldn't blame it all on radical feminists. Few people realize that the
chief idea behind the 1995 'welfare reform' in the US was that a lot of single
moms on welfare were not getting a dime from dad.

Before then you could go to the next state and there was nothing they could do
to you, and many 'deadbeat dads' would stay in the same state, not pay, and
not face any real sanction. Today it is a federal crime to not pay interstate
child support and they can efficiently deduct payments from your bank account
and paycheck.

In some cases the new system is an improvement but it is not hard to find
cases where some guy has to pay more support than he can afford to a mom who
makes a lot more money.

Another problem I see is that almost no men are involved in early child care
and elementary education. I think kids get a number of bad messages, but the
worst is that school is a 'girl thing'.

In any cass the phenomenon here is well advanced in Japan and nobody has
blamed feminism there, but the integration of women in the workforce has a
huge number of unintended consequences. It is one of the major causes of
social mobility freezing in the US. Back then a man would rise socially and
bring a family with him, but now the pool of people who satisfy people
prejudices has been doubled so men and women from rich families can fill all
the good jobs.

------
eyeJam
I'm not really buying this. Look at the Nordic countries that rank highest in
the world in gender equality[1]. They certainly don't have problems with men
"checking out". In Sweden and Iceland the difference between male and female
unemployment is a couple percentage points (< 5%)[2][3]. As with any major
economic change (industrialization, technological revolution, etc..) there
will be growing pains. Bringing women into the workforce is a massive change
and of course there will be some casualties. But as with the industrial and
technological revolutions, you'd be hard pressed to find anyone saying life
was better before these events (environmental problems not withstanding)

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Global_Gender_Gap_Report](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Global_Gender_Gap_Report)
[2] [http://www.tradingeconomics.com/sweden/long-term-
unemploymen...](http://www.tradingeconomics.com/sweden/long-term-unemployment-
male-percent-of-male-unemployment-wb-data.html) [3]
[http://www.tradingeconomics.com/iceland/long-term-
unemployme...](http://www.tradingeconomics.com/iceland/long-term-unemployment-
female-percent-of-female-unemployment-wb-data.html)

------
pmoriarty
One can have a perfectly fulfilling life without a partner, and lack of a
partner doesn't mean your life is "empty".

People in relationships aren't necessarily happier or more fulfilled than
others. There are plenty of relationships that are dysfunctionnal while they
last and miserable when they end. You don't have to be a rocket scientist to
notice that, or blame feminism to opt out of it.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
I'd like to see some references for that claim. Far as I know, most measures
of quality of life improve with a partner. Even blood pressure for heavens
sake.

I suspect 'sour grapes' at work here.

~~~
fluxquanta
>I'd like to see some references for that claim. Far as I know, most measures
of quality of life improve with a partner.

You can tell you're on Hacker News when someone asks for verifiable sources
for things like feelings, hah.

------
mcv
What a horrid piece of crap that article is. I feel dirty just trying to read
it.

At its core, it complains that men don't and can't know "the rules", and yet
it complains about the existence of (unfortunately but clearly necessary)
classes that teach them those rules (consent). The article even explicitly
doesn't like that you need consent at all.

At that point I really don't know what to say anymore. This article is coming
from a really toxic attitude about women and sex.

In any case, I think that whatever problems there are, are mainly caused by
extreme gender segregation. The more culture treats men and women as totally
different species, the more misunderstanding and lack of respect there's going
to be. More egalitarian societies don't have this problem.

------
Tyguy7
My feelings are very similar to the author of this article.

------
magikid
This is a parody article, right?

~~~
eyeJam
He even trotted out that worn-out trope that woman use rape allegations as a
tool against men. That argument should be taken out behind the barn and shot.
Its old and it don't hunt no mo'.

I was really hoping for some thought-provoking counterpoints to feminism, but
sadly there were none to be found. Just some anecdotal whinging and a couple
quotes from the Ann Coulter of feminism.

~~~
zo1
Just calling something "a worn-out trope" does not make it false, or any less
serious. It needs to be studied, verified, and denied if that is the case. But
until then, there have been numerous studies with wildly differing findings.
Everywhere for 1.5-2% all the way up to 90%. Even if it's just 1.5-2%, that is
no laughing matter, or one to be dismissed as as old, or "shot".

Many studies regarding false-rape accusations are linked to from the wiki
page:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/False_accusation_of_rape](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/False_accusation_of_rape)

------
rainmaking
Okay, so those men who will only accept a woman's company if she is
subordinate are having a harder time to find a willing partner.

What's wrong with that?

~~~
zo1
That's a completely false misrepresentation of what the article is talking
about. To boil it all down to "men can't find willing partners if 'she' isn't
subordinate to them" is quite frankly, very dishonest.

I'm disappointed if you didn't actually read the article before commenting on
it the way you did. But I would be quite a bit less appalled at that option,
than the one of you having actually read the article, and still interpreted
the way it seems you did from your post.

~~~
rainmaking
If it's a false misrepresentation, that would make it a true representation,
no?

Regardless, be appalled, I read it and all I heard was an obsolete species of
man whining that it sucks to be a dinosaur.

------
mydpy
Thank you for posting this. It was a fascinating read.

------
sbate1987
Seriously boo hoooo Man up for a fucking change and deal with it. This is the
same cry baby crap as gamer gate.. If a man is not having sex with a woman..
its because he wants to have sex with men.. We have to deal with the hand we
are dealt. I like women and am not afraid to admit it. I could go on and on
about how screwed over I have been because I am a man who works for a living
but I dont.. I just find a woman I can relate to and learn to love and be
loved. We owe a debt to the men and women who change our culture and make
treating women with respect and humanity possible. It makes us less violent
and less prone to being killed in a war. So I say get over your bromance
fetish and deal with being set free

~~~
fluxquanta
It's attitudes like those you've presented here that play a big role in the
withdrawal from society a lot of these people (myself included) face.

>If a man is not having sex with a woman.. its because he wants to have sex
with men..

If I have a choice between attempting to deal with women who have no interest
in me (or a vain interest) with potential destructive consequences to my
quality of life, or choosing instead to just say "fuck it" and withdraw to my
comfortable job and pornography, I'm going to (and have for years) pick the
latter. That doesn't make me "gay", it makes me unwilling to take an inflated
risk for little reward. A truly equal relationship is appealing to me, as it
would be to others, but that is harder and harder to find.

But you keep doing you. Flaunt your alpha male superiority in our faces. We
frankly don't care, because that's not a system we want to be part of if we
can help it.

~~~
luckydude
I'm 52, married w/ teenage kids so I personally don't have a horse in this
"race".

From what I can tell from listening to my kids, girls seem to own their
sexuality more than they did when I was a kid. That changes things but I'm not
seeing the sort of changes in that article.

I'll admit that as I read that article the idea that "these guys have no game"
crossed my mind but I really don't know, I'm not out there dating.

Do people really believe that article? Is fluxquanta's choice a common one? If
so, that's a bummer. Porn is fine and all but the love of a partner is an
entirely different thing.

I have to wonder if we're talking about a section of society that has a tough
time interacting with women (and understandably tough time, women are
complicated). Seems like the marriage rate would be going down if this article
is correct. Anyone have stats on that? OK, I googled and read for a while and
while marriage rates are going down, the sense I got was it was mostly about
economics, women aren't that excited about marrying broke people. It appears
like the rate amongst upper middle class people is pretty stable.

~~~
mcv
> I have to wonder if we're talking about a section of society that has a
> tough time interacting with women (and understandably tough time, women are
> complicated)

Women aren't complicated at all. Women are people, just like men. A
relationship with a woman is no harder than one with a man, you just have to
be honestly interested in the other person. The core of the problem is that a
lot of men keep seeing (and presenting) women as alien, as not-real-people, as
figures who only exist for sexual relationships and porn. If that's your
attitude, then dealing with women who want to be treated as people is going to
be hard.

